# A new addition??? Take a look at the Harlequin Holland Lop



## Must_Love_Pets (May 31, 2011)

I am looking at getting this handsome young buck. What are your thoughts??? I am so in love...Are you?



















I REALLY WANT HIM!!!


----------



## Watermelons (May 31, 2011)

Only if I can have him first Lol
He looks so grumpy haha


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 31, 2011)

She says he is a real sweetie and is handled a lot from her 4 kids. I think I am giving in and getting him.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 31, 2011)

OMG he is BEAUTIFUL.

I say if you have the room and time for another "GO FOR IT"

I'd love to watch him grow up.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cute. Although he clearly disapproves of this posting


----------



## hln917 (Jun 1, 2011)

He is SO ADORABLE!!! How old is he? Wish I can have him myself!:biggrin:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2011)

hes so cute!! those chubby little cheeks! argh


----------



## Manda! (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, he is lovely! I usually don't like so much lops, but this is adorable. 
Is he magpie or just harlequin? He has very light color!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 1, 2011)

he is so cute, go for it.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

he is out of orange/black tri color doe and broken magpie buck

He is just too adorable. I have been wanting a Holland. The decision is...Do I want 4 rabbits? I know I have the time and room for him but is still a big decision.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2011)

In the past I have bred lionheads and I currently breed flemish giants and holland lops.

I don't know what your lionheads are like - but I find that my holland lops tend to have more energy and need exercise and playtime more than the other two breeds. 

I love the hollands - but they're like little kids just looking to get into trouble (mine anyway).

Just something to consider.....I like to try and make sure my hollands have larger cages than the lionheads (and with a shelf if possible) because they just seem to need more space even though they're the same size.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

I will certainly keep that in mind, thank you.

My Lionheads are extremely active, lol. Well Kramer more so than Harvey. They both get out for playtime for about 3-4 hours a day right now and my Felmish has his playtime all day in his huge run and comes in the house when I get home from work about 4 days a week. I have an extra cage that is a really good size. 
My Nieces Holland is so laid back. FuFu is a super sweet lil girl too. She loves to lay on her back and loves to be held that way too. I am excited and have made my decision to get him. I have arranged transport form Cottonwood CA. to San Jsoe CA.

He is not of show color so he is the last of the litter and needs a loving home as a pet. I will be sure to spoil hm rotten along with the rest of my furry family.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 1, 2011)

Good for you. My dad always used to say about another baby coming ( human ) that you make room for them and wonder later how you could possibly do without them. I think rabbits fall into the same category. My daughters holland lops are so docile. They have a big cage and get to run, really content. She just kept one of the last litter, beige with dark ears and feet ( grey ). They parents are both off white with grey tips. She just couldn't sell him.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

Kramer was a unexpected addition and I could not imagine not having him. He is a the goofiest lil guy. He is just packed plum full of personality. I saw him on Craigslist and felt the HUGEST urge to rescue him before he went to a uneducated home and ended up in a shelter or neglected.

I am so excited!!!! He is being picked up the weekend of the 10th :biggrin::inlove:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> In the past I have bred lionheads and
> 
> 
> > I currently breed flemish giants and holland lops.


Do you find it hard to breed Holland Lops? I hear it is difficult due to their head size. That is what I hear form our rabbit projects leaders friend. 

Flemish.....I would seriously consider breeding. My sister really wants to do it. We have plenty of room, timeand resources. We even have someone to take the culls and thereinthe problem lies. I have a hard time culling and not sure if I could do it. My heart is far too big for the unwanted animals of this world. YIKES. But there is a big market for Flemish in this area for pet and show.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL colours!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

I loooove the coloring. Reminds me a Blue/Cream Tortoiseshell cat. I don't see this color here in bunnies very often.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

OK I am one sad girl. My transport is now unable to transport and I am left heartbroken :-(


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 1, 2011)

Does that mean there is no way to get him? Were is he? He just has to go with you! I am sure you have so much for him to disapprove of


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

He is over 5 hours away :-( I am in HIGH hopes that maybe she can transport him in July for the Watsonville Rabbit Show that her friend will be attending. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you meet her half way? What about a call to the radio station and find out if anyone is coming from there that can bring him?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

She wont go any further than she offered which is still 5 hours away :-( I never thought of a radio station. I would be worried about bunny nappers. LOL From the sound of it she is not willing to do much to get him here. I guess I miss out on this one. I am forever sad but everything happens for a reason. Maybe a rescue will stumble my way that is in desperate need of loving arms and treats. I will keep possitive and start looking again.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 3, 2011)

WANT WANT WANT WANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 3, 2011)

Tell me about it. Lol


----------

